# thousand sons tactics



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

hi, i just started a thousand son army and i need some help with tactic and or anything i should add to my army. any help is apreciated

Thank you


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Give them rhinos! The Sorcere Commands rule can end up being a bit of an arse, especially if you role snake eyes...MoT terminators are also a funky choice, and have good survivablity. Personally. I'd go for a winged Daemon Prince for HQ possibly with Warptime and Wind of Chaos to pack some CC punch -the added mobility a 12" move is fantastic. Bolt of Change against mech armies is good, wind of chaos vs. horde. Doombolt is OK, but not that good. Gift of Chaos is effective vs. low toughness armies like Eldar or Tau. "Whats that? Your Autarch is only T3? *giggles...*"


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks man i was thinking about gettin a Daemon Prince but was not to sure about one. i really need better cc i play my one friend with nids and he destorys me once he gets close then again they r nid so ....yea and i will he to try out using rhinos
thanks


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

You could also get Defilers, they'll really come in handy when fighting armies like nids and orks when your ap3 bolters really won't be needed but those templates will be the way to go when taking out those gaunts and stealers at long range.

By the way, Anthony...
You'll never kill my Death Guard....or Eldar ;]


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

well thank u "johnny" a defiler wouldnt be a bad idea and about ur eldar and death guard once my army is done bring it


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the same problem when going against nids, just need more rounds...and i havn't figured a good tzeentchy way to fix it...
But just a touch on the DG v. 1ksons, it comes down to rolling as they have similar survivability in most situations...


----------



## Psyan (Apr 6, 2008)

Winning battles like the ones mentioned above is about creating match-ups between units that are advantageous to your side.

For example... most people know that large numbers of relatively weak attacks eventually trump even the best invulnerable saves. This means that our beloved Rubrics are at a disadvantage against hordes of 'nids. To create a positive match-up, you need to put your Rubrics against his fewer-numbered, more Elite troops that make fewer, but higher strength attacks. Your invulnerable saves will ensure that you get more chances to kill them with either your Force Weapon (Rubrics) or Power Fist (Tzeentch-marked non-Rubrics).

The Defiler is a nice thing to have, but I wouldn't base a strategy on it killing huge numbers of 'nids with either it's template or melee attacks. Chances are that your Defiler will get targetted early on by either the best shooting your opponent has, or Genestealers, or something equally nasty. Since you can't indirect fire any more, it's a lot harder to hide now, too.

For killing the smaller 'nids, you'll want some unmarked troops (if you use them) or some Undivided or Icon of Tzeentch troops.. preferably with Flamers and a Power Weapon instead of the otherwise de riguer PF. Also, pretty much every CSM Army I field has a squad with 4 Heavy Bolters in it... either Havoks, or Vets (for infiltration). They work great on pretty much every foe except other Space Marines and Necrons.. and even then, they're not bad. The key to using these guys is to make sure that if they get assaulted (or another squad is getting assaulted), that the enemy is left standing in the open when your guys eventually lose the combat. Don't be afraid to make sacrifices.. the 'nids aren't! Just make sure that you make smart sacrifices.

One thing to remember about 'nids is that they're a lot less dangerous when there are no synapse creatures around.. and most 'nid players don't take as many as they should. Assassinate these guys with Raptors, Bikers or a Flying HQ. Most of them are tough... but they're not that tough, considering what we have to throw at them.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks man adding them into my army will help alot


----------

